# Was  This Home Made?



## OldRider (Dec 28, 2011)

At the antique market today I saw this beautiful little car, the shop owner has no clue what it is, won't tell me what he paid for it and its not for sale. I'm just curious.........were these actually mass produced? How old is it? The Briggs  & Stratton 4 horse engine in the back has been changed at some point, looks much newer then the car.


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Tin Lizzy*

Looks like one of the many Tin Lizzy go cart variations from the 60s.
Bob


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 28, 2011)

Rayofsonshine2 said:


> Looks like one of the many Tin Lizzy go cart variations from the 60s.
> Bob



that is what i said to myself 
when i looked @ the picture.
then read this next post.+1 on "Tin Lizzy"


----------

